# Turtle Pictures (Hatchlings)



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

Pictures of Mary River Turtles (thanks Expansa - they are doing GREAT!)


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

cute little guys


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

Painted Turtles


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

Long Necks
Thanks for passing me the details for them vs30kw!


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 7, 2007)

i love the painted turtles they are sooo cute


----------



## Adam (Apr 7, 2007)

I love those long necks, the orange is so cool!!!! They are kinda my little guys, the rest are Teni's. The 2 painted's were the same size when we got them the big one is just a guts!!! Oh and Teni said one Mary river is mine too!!!!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 7, 2007)

They are all wonderfull 

Turtles are so cute


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah Ad - One of the Mary's is yours for Easter


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 8, 2007)

Id love a pair of painted's theyre just gorgeous. Ive got Murray Shortnecks and Eastern Longnecks, id love some painteds  Any idea on when theyre available next and anyone whos got any?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Contact Expansa (Craig Latta)


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 8, 2007)

I did about a month ago, he had none left  thanks


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

May have to wait until next season now


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 8, 2007)

BUGGER! lol ill contact him again and ask to be put on the list lol.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

when did you get your mary river tenni?, how are they settling in? my guy is doing just great


----------



## Adam (Apr 8, 2007)

Got them the other day, they have settled in pretty well.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

yea, my little guy has settled in, starting to bask now and not hiding all the time, love his blood worms, what you feed yours? you keep them with other turts?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

LOTS lol Shrimp,blood worms, cichlid pellets, feeder fish. Little Piggies!
They are kept with the Eastern Long Necks and the Painteds. They are all roughly the same size and i am monitoring food intake.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

yea, mine are with my saw shelleds and kreffts, i chuck the food right in front of him so he gets a chance to eat


----------

